# What sealant?



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

right lads, ive currently got some poorboys EX-P on my car along with a nice healthy layer of a couple of waxes.

just thinking as the cars outside 24/7 in the rain/sun/snow.

should i be thinking about a different sealant? 
its due a winter prep wash soonish but in the interim its been getting sonax BSD after a decent 2 bucket and looks looovely.

keep looking at chem guys blacklight nad hybrid V7 sealant combo.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Try carpro reload 2015? The best sealant I've used won't be going back to TC !


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Bsd and v7 mixed 50/50 on top of jetseal


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I've just put FK1000p on mine last weekend. I'm impressed at how easy it was to apply and even better than that after a week of driving up and down the motorway to work and through dirty parts of road passing site entrances. My car is looking a lot lot lot cleaner than it normally does at this point in the week. 

Just need to do a few more coats of it now.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

C2V3 or Tough Coat would be my advice.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

v7 and black light is a great combo but isn't very durable at all !
If it's a proper winter prep I would opt for can coat otherwise use a sealant like jet seal and top it every few month with wet coat !


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

FK1000p. No brainer.


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Try ADS NGPS or Prima Hydromax as an easy durable spray sealant, should give you 3 months. The NGPS can be diluted to a QD strength to do quick topups after wash.

This can be sprayed over your wax or polymer sealant or hybrid. I've tried it over Supernatural Hybrid, Prima Epic which should give you 6 months +\-.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Go for DodoJuice Iron gloss it's durable through winter especially when cars are out there 24/7, another shout is fk1000 with top ups with c2v3.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Another for Reload mate, only other I ve used is C2V3 which is good but reload for me every time


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Not tried Reload but i have tried FK1000P and C2V3 and would go with C2V3.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Fk1000P is under 20quid?! thought detailing products had to cost a fortune??

also whats the application method? 

or am i Jetsealing it isntead?


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

FK 1000p for me. Three coats will see you wayyyyy past winter! And can be used on alloys!


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Big-Pete said:


> Fk1000P is under 20quid?! thought detailing products had to cost a fortune??
> 
> also whats the application method?
> 
> or am i Jetsealing it isntead?


Because something is expensive doesn't mean it's better than a cheaper detailing product!

Fk1000p is a high temp wax just apply like
A normal wax! I have a fk1000p sample 50ml!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

got to agree about fk1000p,easy to use,decent finish,long lasting,cost effective.whats not to like ?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Out of the sealant pastes I'd go fk1000p

Don't forget zaino z2 z6 z2 z6 z8 tried and tested

C2v3 is one of my favourites but it won't last all winter but I'll always love it, I found reload a bit grabby


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

are we even going to have a winter? lol


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

just had this delivered. DW05 

just a case of wash, and then qd, and then apply sealant and then a layer of dodo over the top?


----------



## Nomad_ (Nov 16, 2015)

For such conditions I'd say SOFT99 FUSSO sealant would fit


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Tough coat or C2V3 for me.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Late to the party...
• *Reload* (latest formulation) for fast application
• *FK1000P* if time's not an issue (not that it takes a long time)

I'm currently using the latest Reload, it's my winter layer as it's super fast to apply and maintain. I've been using Reload since it was originally introduced and it's been getting better with each update. *C2v3* is also a nice product...used it off and on over the past 2 years on the family stable, but Reload's just more durable post wash for me, especially the newest formulation.

For the other 3 seasons, I'll reach for FK1000P or one my other synthetics.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

right update:

cleaned/clayed/BSD, then gave it a quick polish with Super resin, tehn chem guys glossworks then the sealants went on:
fusso soft99,
Poor boys EXp
car pro CS12
FKP1000
Dodo Pro wax,
Nattys Red.

should keep it protected a while


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Big-Pete said:


> right update:
> 
> cleaned/clayed/BSD, then gave it a quick polish with Super resin, tehn chem guys glossworks then the sealants went on:
> fusso soft99,
> ...


Then your paint fell off


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

PolishAngel master sealant,its another level.


----------

